# Diamond stones question



## turbochef422 (Feb 10, 2016)

So I've been using the diamond stones on all different steels for a few months with great results. I love having them. My question is they seem to load up pretty quick or at least they look that way, the 6k more than the 1k and wanted to know if that's what other people were experiencing too. I think I'm using too much pressure so maybe that has something to do with it. It's nothing that would keep me from using them just want to see if I'm using them right.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2016)

they discolor, but i dont have loading up problems. Pictures?


----------



## pleue (Feb 11, 2016)

I've had the same, discoloring but no loading. The naguras are useful on them and I'm shocked at how little pressure they need at least in my opinion.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 11, 2016)

I used a pair for a month or two...extensively. I had no loading up issues. They did discolor as has been stated...if I didn't clean them off thoroughly. Even if I didn't though, they still worked perfectly. As pleue has said, they take very little pressure to work...and like diamond plates, once the 'gritty' feel went away they were a real joy to use.

Also, by extensively, I probably did 20 knives and 5 or so razors on them.


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 11, 2016)

They seem to work ok, I guess it's just discolored.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 11, 2016)

I may be over thinking my "system" on these stones, but this is what I do:

This set came with 2 nagura stones, so I labeled one 1k and the other 6k. I use each one exclusively with its coordinated stone. Before using each stone I splash some water on it and lightly clean the stone with the nagura. Then I hit it with a knife, using light to medium (if needed) pressure. I keep the stone surface fairly wet while using it. I sharpen, remove bur and strop on the 6k.

Amazing stones. Stellar results


----------

